# 15' rod



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

lami gsb 180 1m
rated 6-10
has anyone used this uncut?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

lami gsb 180 1m, No.

However, I did like the feel of the GSB 150 2MH and asked Lamiglas to build a blank using the GSB 150 2MH tip. 

The tip is 7' 6" and the new handle is about 7' 6". The completed blank is 2 piece and close to 15' in length. I believe it is being marketed as the GSB 180 2MH. It was on display at ICAST 2008. The displayed model was correctly rated at a lure weight of 4 to 7 ounces. Line weight should be about 30#.

I did some test casts with the rod and was very satisfied with its performance. I later worked with a group to further evaluate its performance. The general consensus was 4 to 7 ounces would be the correct rating. Although I felt 5 ounces should be the minimum weight, others thought stronger casters could bring a ighter 4 ounce weight around faster and achieve better distances.

The rods function (in Hawaii) is long distance small game. It should be capable of casting soft baits better than a shorter and stouter rod.

Hope this helps,
Don


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

A lot of people here use this, also gsb1322 with a graphx extension. The distance is very good, for sure it is at least 1.25 to 1.5 football fields with a 6oz lead....of course in the right hands. Most of those blanks are sold here because many just drive to the source to buy them and not having to worry about shipping. That is especially true for the 15ft 1 piece blanks as well.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hats off to you guys.
I tried a 15 rod and to me it was like throwing a telephone pole. I could do nothing with it. I have a 12 foot limit. My 15 footer is in storage and will probably stay there.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*15 Foot Rod*

You could use it as a bean pole

My 15 foot spinning rod is used for 'slurf' fishing which is slide fishing in the surf. It, with a 6 foot spike, provides enough altitude from which to slide baits.

I make one cast with a 5 oz sputnik. allow it to dig in and it sits there all day sliding heavy baits down the line. At the end of the day, I reel in the sputnik with all of my release rigs and take it home.

Repetitious casting is completely out of the question! JMHO C2


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

jcreamer said:


> Hats off to you guys.
> I tried a 15 rod and to me it was like throwing a telephone pole. I could do nothing with it. I have a 12 foot limit. My 15 footer is in storage and will probably stay there.


I have exactly the opposite problem. Casting a 12' rod is vert difficult. The timing is less critical with a longer rod and you can put more power into the cast for a longer time. A 14' rod works best for me.

The major issue is the effective rod length, not the measured rod length. Often it is easier to cast a moderate action long rod than a shorter and stouter rod.

Hopefully you do not have one of those heavy 15' rods. They take all the pleasure out of casting.

Don


----------

